# Cleaning /bin /sbin



## Mage (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought that

```
make installworld
make check-old
make delete-old
make delete-old-libs
```

should clean /(s)bin.

Is there any command for doing this? Normally I do not put files there. I am just curious so I put one.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2012)

If there's nothing to remove the last two commands won't do anything.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2012)

check-old and related targets only look for specific outdated FreeBSD files to remove.  See /usr/src/ObsoleteFiles.inc.


----------

